# SKA Out of Shellmans Bluff



## Perkins (May 23, 2008)

Headed down to fish the Tournament tomorrow. I assume it is an SKA Tour? Just got invited to go.I am not really a Saltwater man but I do love it! Is anyone else on here fishing it?? I will be fishing with Jim Mason on "Seaing Double" If any one is down there look me up. Hope to have some good pics when we get back will try to post. Wish us luck!


----------



## charterfish (May 23, 2008)

Yea I fish all the Ga. SKA tournaments. Boat name "Team Empire/Reel Dawg" Hope to see you there.


----------



## capt stan (May 23, 2008)

If you were fishing fri with Jimmy you should have seen us comming to the dock out loading today. I saw Jim leaving out. I'm not fishing this year But I'll be at the weigh in tommorow. If your fishing with Jim ya'll will catch some fish. Good luck!


----------



## Perkins (May 27, 2008)

*SKA Tour*

Well we fished Sat at Shellmans and had a blast! Jim Mason is my wifes cousin so I was able to hitch a ride on his boat. can't say enough about his boat and his experience with off shore fishing. Jim will put you on em! we had a great day on the water and all of us caught fish. We blasted off and went to catch bait (Pogies) and within three throws had about all we needed. then it was off shore. we ended up catching a 24.62 ...(I think)..might be an ounce or two off..  pretty fast so we were pretty happy. then it kind of slowed up. we still caught quite a few teens and some snakes but the bigger fish slowed up. then about mid day we hooked up on two good fish, far better than the 24 we had but both fish pulled off. we ended up around 21st. they paid 15 places. but anyway it was a great day out and we had a blast fishing on Sea n Double. again thanks Jim for a great trip. Looking forward to Two way. I think I might be hooked on this King Fishing anyway thanks Charterfish and Capt Stan.. I didn't get to go Fri but maybe we will see you guys at the next one. Here are a few pics of us at Jims Dock with some fish I think we ended up with nine kings and a cuda.also a pic of us holding up our weigh fish and a pic of Shellmans off the bank.man it is an awesome place! Hope you guys enjoy the pics.Eric


----------



## Rem 742 (May 27, 2008)

Congrats! Great pictures!!!


----------



## ga-atm (May 27, 2008)

Eric, see ya in 3 weeks. I enjoyed fishing with you, but bring some of that fresh water luck next time.
Billy


----------



## Perkins (May 27, 2008)

*Luck*

Billy I enjoyed it also man, and appreciate you and Jim showing me the ropes! cant wait till this next one. man I had a BLAST! put me on your buddy list and also PM me your cell phone number. I ment to get it just forgot. See ya in a few weeks buddy.


----------



## JerkBait (May 28, 2008)

looks like an awesome trip!


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (May 28, 2008)

does anyone know who won the tournament


----------



## Onceinawhile (May 28, 2008)

to da hub won with a 43.47 lb.

E if you ain't careful you will sell that sheet of plywood for a boat and buy yourself a reel fishing machine.  Place in another tournamant and you will quit fishing for that fresh water bait fish.

See ya on the Hill.


----------



## Perkins (May 29, 2008)

Onceinawhile said:


> to da hub won with a 43.47 lb.
> 
> E if you ain't careful you will sell that sheet of plywood for a boat and buy yourself a reel fishing machine.  Place in another tournamant and you will quit fishing for that fresh water bait fish.
> 
> See ya on the Hill.



Onceinawhile....what is that...how many times you take me off shore  Whats up brother D? The last trip we did down there we killed em but I have not got one call to go again Are you fishing this next one? as for the plywood and bait fish...Them litttle ole Bass are a lot cheaper to chase around. I will just let you high rollers buy those Fountains and Contenders and just hitch a ride! But For real my dad wants to go real bad ..soon...so let me know if you want to take out a couple of rookies!


----------



## Onceinawhile (May 29, 2008)

Eric Perkins said:


> Onceinawhile....what is that...how many times you take me off shore



Onecinawhile is just that.  When asked how often do I get to fish?...onecinawhile..how often do I get to The Bluff....onceinawhile...How often do you take friends and family...onceinawhile.    

Onceinawhile is the little boat.When I first bought it I could only go once in a while.  The Fountain is Our Escape.  Pin the throttle and you can escape from most.

I may not have told you, I thought I had, but friends and family have a standing invatation to go fishing with me.  All you need to do is ask about a weekend.  If you want to take your dad and one or two others just come up with a weekend and let me know.  The only weekend I have been told so far that I can't go is June 7.  This is Rooster's 16th birthday.


----------



## REELDAWG (May 30, 2008)

Didn't see your post until today. We had a blast as well. Caught several kings and would of loved to of had your 24lber. We thought we had the man but it turned out he had stripes when we got him to the boat. 51lb wahoo. Here is a pic. See you at Two-Way and good luck.


----------



## Perkins (May 30, 2008)

Yea it seems like I heard Jim talking to you guys?? I think he knows yall? but anyway that was a stud! and congrats on the catch! man that picture looks good. I know I seen you guys down there but you know how it is.Looking forward to this next one, and if I see you guys I will holla!


----------



## capt stan (May 31, 2008)

Steve....you should start carrying spraypaint with ya to cover up the stripes  Nice hoo bro, but again bitter sweet!!

Man that guy in the middle keeps getting uglier and uglier every time I see him


----------



## charterfish (Jun 4, 2008)

Yea but I still got hair!! Whats that got to do with being ugly? Who knows, *pretty boy*   I am what I am.

Just like a pro to pic on the rookie??


----------



## capt stan (Jun 4, 2008)

charterfish said:


> Yea but I still got hair!! Whats that got to do with being ugly? Who knows, *pretty boy*   I am what I am.
> 
> Just like a pro to pic on the rookie??



Had to figure out a way to get a response See I Still know how to push that button


----------



## charterfish (Jun 4, 2008)

yea I know you need my opinion.


----------



## hookedonbass (Jun 4, 2008)

Eric,

Was just checking out your post and looking at the pictures and saw that my brother was on the boat with ya'll.  I had no idea he was even fishing. I don't know any of the other guys. Just thought it was pretty wild to see a picture of someone in your family when your scrolling through different posts. Sounds like ya'll had a good time. I'll have to ask him about it. 

My brother is Bill by the way.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jun 5, 2008)

hookedonbass said:


> Eric,
> 
> Was just checking out your post and looking at the pictures and saw that my brother was on the boat with ya'll.  I had no idea he was even fishing. I don't know any of the other guys. Just thought it was pretty wild to see a picture of someone in your family when your scrolling through different posts. Sounds like ya'll had a good time. I'll have to ask him about it.
> 
> My brother is Bill by the way.



Thats crazy...

They sure did some fishin...


----------



## Perkins (Jun 6, 2008)

hookedonbass said:


> Eric,
> 
> Was just checking out your post and looking at the pictures and saw that my brother was on the boat with ya'll.  I had no idea he was even fishing. I don't know any of the other guys. Just thought it was pretty wild to see a picture of someone in your family when your scrolling through different posts. Sounds like ya'll had a good time. I'll have to ask him about it.
> 
> My brother is Bill by the way.



Sorry for the late reply. Billy was an awesome partner out there. The boy knows his stuff!! We had a great time and I am looking forward to this next one.
But ask him about playing Horse shoes


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 7, 2008)

Ya'll can have the SKA...I just hope you don't get caught between them and one of their big sponsor's boats...you will be sunk!


----------



## Perkins (Jun 7, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Ya'll can have the SKA...I just hope you don't get caught between them and one of their big sponsor's boats...you will be sunk!



 What the???


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 12, 2008)

Eric Perkins said:


> What the???



You have heard the voice of experience...what you choose to believe is your own business  backatcha


----------



## ga-atm (Jun 12, 2008)

Eric I think he is talking about the other Bill not me


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 12, 2008)

ga-atm said:


> Eric I think he is talking about the other Bill not me



I'm not talking about person (except for the guy who runs it), I'm talking about an organization...Southern Kingfish Association, Inc.,  a Florida corporation, but they run tournaments in Georgia as well.


----------



## Perkins (Jun 16, 2008)

*Reeldawg Did You Win??? Congrats!!!!*



ga-atm said:


> Eric I think he is talking about the other Bill not me



Yea Billy I just figured that out !! anyway he was a nice guy and an excellent partner on the boat. I heard REELDAWG Won this one?? If so post some pics. It killed me not being able to go. Jim said you guys killed em!!!


----------



## REELDAWG (Jun 16, 2008)

Yea, We won. The bite was on fire early for us. Had her in the bag around 8:30 or so.  With all the excitement we never got a good picture of her on the boat other than this one in the bag.  She sat in the bag for a couple of hours and we couldnt stand it any longer...got the scale out just to see what we really had. The digital scale was bouncing around 43-44. We zipped her back up and headed to the scales. Couldn't believe it when the official weight hit 46.34Got some pics coming to us from weigh in that I will post once I get them.


----------



## hookedonbass (Jun 16, 2008)

ga-atm said:


> Eric I think he is talking about the other Bill not me



Yeah, I was talking about the one that looks like he's 3 feet taller than ya'll in the picture. 

He told me ya'll had a blast. Sounds like everybody had a good time.


----------



## Perkins (Jun 16, 2008)

hookedonbass said:


> Yeah, I was talking about the one that looks like he's 3 feet taller than ya'll in the picture.
> 
> He told me ya'll had a blast. Sounds like everybody had a good time.



Yea he missed his calling...basketball!! But tell him I said hey if you see him. great guy.

REELDAWG That is awesome man! Jim said it was crazy out there. I missed a good one for sure. But Congrats again. I guess our next trip back down to Shellmans will be arund the 4th of July. Hope I can get ole Jim to take me out.


----------



## REELDAWG (Jun 16, 2008)

Yea, the fish were chewing pretty good. Here is better pic of her.


----------



## capt stan (Jun 16, 2008)

Great job Guys!


----------



## REELDAWG (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Stan!


----------



## ga-atm (Jun 16, 2008)

that is a great fish, we had 48 kings and couldn't get 1 over 26lbs.


----------

